# Would these Infiniti M45 rims fit my 2004 Maxima?



## jattsingh (Aug 24, 2007)

eBay Motors: Infiniti M45 OE Wheels Rims 19" - factory finish (item 320151317010 end time Aug-28-07 18:09:40 PDT)

I am looking at these 19inch rims from a Infiniti M45 for my maxima. what do u guys think, will they fit?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

of course they're going to fit. same bolt patter everything... not sure if they are staggered... i doubt it.


----------

